# Update stuck



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

I got home last night after being gone a few day and when I turned on my TiVo it was stuck on updating. I powered it off and now it just has the Welcome Starting Up and after about 20 seconds the green light blinks the screen goes blank and then the starting up comes back on and it is stuck in a loop like this every 20 seconds?

Any suggestions?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

How long have you let it run in that loop, without interruption? (I'm assuming you've probably attempted several power-disconnect hard reboots...)


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like corrupted OS.

What model, where are you located, what's its warranty and lifetime status?

One person was lucky that after leaving it rebooting for several hours, it eventually would reboot.
Doesn't hurt much to try.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Does it boot long enough to get to the kickstart portal at all? If it does then try one of the software install kickstart codes.

Could try dropping in another hard drive to see if it solves the issue. Make sure the beginning of the drive is erased.

If both of those suggestions don't work, then problem probably lies within the flash drive on the unit.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

A weak power supply could also cause the situation.

It's worth checking you're using the right one, and if you have a voltmeter, testing it to see if it went bad.


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

telemark said:


> Sounds like corrupted OS.
> 
> What model, where are you located, what's its warranty and lifetime status?
> 
> ...


It's a plus I think about a year and a half old I bought it pretty sound after that model came out. It ran about 4 hours till this morning before I unplugged it and tried the kickstart but I never get the amber light it powers on green and after about 20 seconds the green light goes off and then back on and then the cycle starts over and over.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Not many options here.

If you have another drive already, try jmbach's suggestion. Also try reseating some of the internal cables (w/power off).
If you have a voltmeter and know how to do it SAFELY, you can test the power supply.
If you're comfortable on a computer, you could put the current HDD in to see if there's any "last words" before dying.

Really, you need a TTL cable to see what the error is when booting. They're like $5-$10.
Once you know it's the flash, it should be savable by a reflash.

Or convince Tivo to repalce the box.

Edit: There should be two boot screens:
Welcome to Tivo
Almost There
Are you seeing both, one, or none?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

+1


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

Called Tivo worked with support and they said it is dead but they would replace it for $149. I told them I been with Tivo for 14 years and this is my first problem and it was caused with there update so he said he would replaced it for $79 so I went with that. It is 2 years old so I guess not a bad deel.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

This is a growing mystery.

If anyone want to send me a non-booting roamio, I'll reflash it if it needs it.
Just cover the shipping between TX.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

telemark said:


> This is a growing mystery.
> 
> If anyone want to send me a non-booting roamio, I'll reflash it if it needs it.
> Just cover the shipping between TX.


Once I discovered that mine works as long as I don't unplug it, I pretty much decided to just keep it running until it otherwise fails, however long that is. I worry a bit every time there's a new update, but so far, it's installed them successfully.

When it finally hits that _truly _endless boot loop, I'll check back with you and see if you're still interested.


----------

